# Landlords and electrical work



## jar546 (Sep 29, 2013)

In 1999 I ran a new circuit for my Nana because her gas dryer was plugged into an extension cord and whenever she used her microwave in the kitchen when thy dryer was on, it would blow the circuit, including the lights in the basement.  I ran a new 20A for her in the basement and put it on a floor joist overhead.  This way she would not be stuck in the dark in the basement ever again.  No, I did not install a GFCI at the time because I did not have one on me and forgot about it.As you can see, the illustrious landlord plugged in a 14 wire to extend the 20 A circuit with a plug.  Nice guy!

View attachment 1950


View attachment 1950


/monthly_2013_09/image.jpg.7e41add33c44ae5fa35d16af6f48b39f.jpg


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 29, 2013)

Ooh. A skeleton in a closet.  

Brent.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 29, 2013)

Just go back and fix it! If not Chris will be all over you!


----------



## jar546 (Sep 29, 2013)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Ooh. A skeleton in a closet.   Brent.


Not the only one either!  This is the no GFCI in a relative's basement skeleton!


----------



## steveray (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice!...I especially like the homemade cord through the joist or beam...probably within 2".....gotta be at least 6 violations...no time to post them right now...


----------



## north star (Oct 1, 2013)

*= = =*

jar,

Did you obtain a permit and have it inspected by the AHJ?

C`mon now, ...`fess up!

*= = =*


----------



## jar546 (Oct 1, 2013)

north star said:
			
		

> *= = =*jar,
> 
> Did you obtain a permit and have it inspected by the AHJ?
> 
> ...


Nope.  At that time there was no AHJ, inspector or adopted code.  PA did not have a state wide UCC until April 9, 2013.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 1, 2013)

You mean 2004


----------

